# Don't know if anyone remembers Emery



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

This was my sable girl... my account was emerythegsd I miss her so much all the time: ( I had to rehome her due to moving away to a place where I was unable to own dogs... I was highly disappointed when we found out we were actually able to keep her... I'm heartbroken til this day but I know my boy Zeus will be by my side. Wherever you are Emery mama misses you: (

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

I hope some day we are reunited: (
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I remember Emery. Sorry you had to get rid of her  She was a pretty girl!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> I remember Emery. Sorry you had to get rid of her  She was a pretty girl!


I miss her so much I stop and wonder what if so much lately. Love my Zeus to death though.. may be Emery will be back with my eventually. She was an amazing pup. She's a year old now. I know she is with a retired vet now, but I have no.contact info.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I remember Embry. Actually thought if you the other day, had not seen a post in a while. Hope she is doing well!!!

Why the name change? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> I remember Embry. Actually thought if you the other day, had not seen a post in a while. Hope she is doing well!!!
> 
> Why the name change?
> 
> ...


I don't have her anymore: ( my girl had to be given up to to.unfortunate living situations.. I miss her so much. Zeus is my New pup.. I was so.mad when I found out I was able to keep Emery and by that time it was too late. I'm still mad.... loved her so much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> I remember Embry. Actually thought if you the other day, had not seen a post in a while. Hope she is doing well!!!
> 
> Why the name change?
> 
> ...


As far as I know she has been doing well. She now lives with a retired vet who needed a companion. Emery took to him quickly. I still wish she was mine But I know she's in a great home... now..I have Zeus and I love him just as much. This is him below

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Not sure if I'm following... you gave her up but got another puppy?


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nickyb said:


> Not sure if I'm following... you gave her up but got another puppy?


I had to give her up since we were not able to have her where we moved... turns out we ended up not moving where we were suppose to. We ended up finding another place in such short notice. We are military and we were going to live on base which did not allow them. Well the "breed" So stupid. Plans went out the window and by that time I had already rehomed

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nickyb said:


> Not sure if I'm following... you gave her up but got another puppy?


We got Zeus months later after this had happened. I ended up getting a place that let me. I was and am still mad that we never had to give her up. Zeus is our new pup that we decided on later on. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nickyb said:


> Not sure if I'm following... you gave her up but got another puppy?


Please read my post before commenting. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

So next time you move you will rehome your new pup as well?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm confused why you don't have contact info to follow up with the adopter to see how she's doing? Did he move and lose touch?


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Magwart said:


> I'm confused why you don't have contact info to follow up with the adopter to see how she's doing? Did he move and lose touch?


The number is disconnected.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

GSD07 said:


> So next time you move you will rehome your new pup as well?


Okay why do you have to be such a jerk? I didn't do anything wrong. Btw we had no choice with Emery? Do you think I wanted this? You know what F off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

GSD07 said:


> So next time you move you will rehome your new pup as well?


First of all before your dumb a s s chimes in make sure you know what you are talking about. I could no longer keep her. I was not willing to give her up but was forced to. Step into my shoes pal. Til then keep your mouth shut. This post wasn't meant to be a rant. I am just missing her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

GSD07 said:


> So next time you move you will rehome your new pup as well?


FWIW, I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

trcy said:


> FWIW, I was thinking the same thing...


As I said I was heartbroken having to do it. I'm just going to assume you've never been in this situation? You have no idea how hard it was when I had NO choice. My girl was my everything and I was forced to home her before we changed states. Once I moved plans did not go the way we thought so we had to get an apartment in SD.. many places restrict the breed where we're had to be located.. we had no idea about this place til we moved. We decided months later that we'd get Zeus. So back off. And NO I WILL NOT GET RID OF ZEUS. We will no longer be military and will have a house. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Man you know I'm disappointed in this forum... you can't ever post anything without being bashed. Especially when this thread was not meant for anything bad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> As I said I was heartbroken having to do it. I'm just going to assume you've never been in this situation? You have no idea how hard it was when I had NO choice. My girl was my everything and I was forced to home her before we changed states. Once I moved plans did not go the way we thought so we had to get an apartment in SD.. many places restrict the breed where we're had to be located.. we had no idea about this place til we moved. We decided months later that we'd get Zeus. So back off. And NO I WILL NOT GET RID OF ZEUS. We will no longer be military and will have a house.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not attacking you. I'm not sure why you're being so defensive. I understand the situation. This is the first time I saw you were no longer military so would not have to move again. Maybe I overlooked it earlier.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

trcy said:


> I'm not attacking you. I'm not sure why you're being so defensive. I understand the situation. This is the first time I saw you were no longer military so would not have to move again. Maybe I overlooked it earlier.


I'm sorry: ( I just don't like when people can't understand my situation. I love my pup and promised myself I'd never do this again.. I love my pup and I.miss my Emery more than anything.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Speaking from experience, it's challenging owning restricted breeds while in the military. You have to find off post housing ahead of time or kennel your dog somewhere. This requires some due diligence on the part of the owner to get things lined up. And it doesn't always work. My fall back is my brother who can watch the dogs indefinitely until I get things worked out.

I understand the OPs frustration, as sometimes the military lifestyle leaves you bewildered a whirlwind of change. My suggestion is to have a fallback option that is worked out ahead of time. Mine included working out the plan with my brother, having the necessary kennels and accessories ready, researching how and where the dogs needed to be shipped and picked up, and having money ($2000) set aside for shipping the dogs overseas to my brother. I'm a little over organized (read anal) about things so I printed off a checklist LOL.

There is nothing you can do about last time, but there are some lessons to be learned IMHO.

David Winners


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

@David Winners I completely agree. I know now that it was not the best choice to take in a puppy at the time.. I won't ever do it again. It can be very stressful... luckily we won't be.military after the next 10 month's... and I won't be moving til I move back to.my hometown 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

GSDlover143 said:


> @David Winners I completely agree. I know now that it was not the best choice to take in a puppy at the time.. I won't ever do it again. It can be very stressful... luckily we won't be.military after the next 10 month's... and I won't be moving til I move back to.my hometown
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good luck with the ETS and move!

David Winners


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Good luck with the ETS and move!
> 
> David Winners


Thanks: )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

GSDlover143 said:


> Please read my post before commenting.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did but it didnt make any sense.... now it does, sorry about your girl...


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nickyb said:


> I did but it didnt make any sense.... now it does, sorry about your girl...


That's okay love. I should have stated it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

